# Carlton 2500-4 Broken cutter wheel shaft ?



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an older model 2500-4 and a pocket came loose enough to spit the vermeer finger theeth and tried to lock up the cutter wheel, but instead it apears to have broken the shaft I havent tore it down yet as it lookes to be an exspensive fix on a tired machine, that has a tired motor (uses about 1 quart every 8 hrs) and fouls the front plug too, so new bearings shaft engine etc, vrses a newer machine any thoughts and has someone else had shaft brake, I love the hydaulic toung, on this model any help on when to scrap or when to keep, thanks


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 22, 2012)

*carlton 2500-4 stump grinder parts in texas?*

Well I found a tear down pdf of the carlton 4012 and got it torn down had to cut the shaft again to get the ctter wheel of of broken shaft, does anyone know where the best place to buy the shaft and cutter wheel bearings in Texas the only dealer I found was in Oregon, I found www.jpcarlton.com can I buy parts from the factory or do I need to have it made


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't fool around looking for a dealer. Call Carlton and buy the parts direct. They will be sure you get the right parts for your machine, have fair pricing, and will ship it quick.
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, Jeff 

I will try them on the Phone Monday morning, any Idea on the cost, I was going to invest in the green teath, but then with the patched selfpropelled motor and the engine fowling plugs I wish i had a newer machine to through all that into.

Paul


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 22, 2012)

No, I don't know about the cost. However, I do know that Carlton generally sells parts from the factory at about the same price as dealers sell them for. Carlton does not have many dealers, especially west of the Miss. River, and does most business directly with customers. However, they do not sell at prices that would undercut the dealers they have. 
I have gotten excellent service from the Carlton on all my parts orders.
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re carlton parts*

Thanks Jeff,

I found this site, Global equipment exporters online store shaft is only $82 here will still call the factory tomorrow, or today now, also want to ck the price of convert to sadivik dura-disk but may just put it back together and trade up to a 33 hp diesel some day with the sandivik cutter,

Stump Grinder Components / Cutter Wheel Shafts -- Global Equipment Exporters Online Store 

Paul

PS lookes like the bearings are 162 each looks like about 450-500 with frieght ouch!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 24, 2012)

*Carlton 2500-4 cutter saft and bearings*

The Shaft is $142 and the bearings $150 at J.P.Carlton , but then I know what I got then 
the New River Revolution wheel set up with pockets and Sandvik teeth is $1200 asembled and replacement teeth are 14.95 unless I buy bulk 14.05 if 25 or 13.50 if I buy 50 so about $1700 for shaft bearings and new wheel,,, decisions decisions,,,


----------



## alj244 (Feb 5, 2012)

*What I Do.*

When I need new Bearings I have always found them at Them for 20 to 40 % at my local industrial supply dealers.They are only heavy duty pillow block bearings. I have always had me shafts made for me at local machine shops and saved around 70 % off manufacturers cost.


----------



## alj244 (Feb 5, 2012)

*By the way*

Koehler engines are notorious for snapping cyilinder rings and they just like to wear out faster than the rest of the engine. a ring job usually cost me around 150. Mine has always actede just like you described above. They are good engines but just dont hold up that well on stumpdrinders. also if you are on hillsides alot make sure you service the drivechain regularly, Its not too much fun careening out of control towards something ya cant eat with no brakes.


----------



## stumper63 (Feb 6, 2012)

Got 4300 hours on my Kohler 25hp on a 252. Sold it last year, still purring, no engine work done but basic maintenance always on schedule. Was my experience with Kohler.

Stumper63


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks,alj244
I called motion industries and they had off brand for 162 the oem link belt were cheapper through JP Carlton, Mine has the 1-7/16 shaft threaded on both ends and two key ways dont think I can find a place to make that cheapper than the 140, the cheapper 80 shaft is not the same temper and the cheapper 80 bearings are ball bearings not the oem tapered roller bearings, the oem link belt bearings were still good just damaged trying to get off the broken shaft,
stumper63 thanks 
I bought this used no hour meter and has the smaller lawn mower style AF and so I dont know the hours and yea I had that chain come off on a hill was running next to it going left then right side ways like a skier almost flipped it then made it to the side walk where it went bak up hill then set the cutter weel down to calm my nerves, I had to weld a collar that I made around the HYD motor poor design with the straight shaft and no differential, have heard the oil gallys clogg up if no regular maint kept up, mine is still in pieces as I am slow now,
Paul


----------

